# seohillbilly



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

10 Minutes Ago 
Andros 
Super Moderator Join Date: Aug 2009
Location: Atlanta, Ga
Posts: 1,807

Re: contemplating thyroidectomy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by seohillbilly 
I'm afraid I haven't been good about researching my own thyroid hormone levels. All I know is that my endo says they're in normal range. He says I have never been hypothyroid---never mind that I have had a lot of the symptoms, including panic attacks, which I forgot to mention before. Also, I learned that the surgeon he would use for my thyroidectomy is a general surgeon, not a head and neck surgeon---he has a great reputation, but my family doc thinks I should go to the latter. My endo has a good reputation, too, so I'm in a quandary. 
After I took the radiation pill, there were 2-3 nodules that appeared as they do when they are suspicious--hot, I think. I know, I need to take better charge of my own reports/test results. I'm too trusting of doctors. 
I live near AThens, Ohio. If anyone knows of a better endo around here, Lancaster or even Columbus, please tell me. Thanks.

Well, fellow Buckeye! Canfield, Ohio here. Now in Georgia so I can't help you w/ a referral. Maybe another poster here can!

Is there any way you can find out what your last TSH was at least? Normal range is not always a good thing. AACE recommends the range for TSH to be0.3-3.0

I think you should go to the latter as well. You want a guy/gal who does at least 3 or more thryoid surgeries a week on average.

Here is a good site about thyroid nodules for the lay person..........
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/nodules.html

And yes; if one must advocate for one's self; getting copies of labs and keeping a folder would be a very very good thing to do.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> 10 Minutes Ago
> Andros
> Super Moderator Join Date: Aug 2009
> Location: Atlanta, Ga
> ...


Hope you found yourself. Ha, ha!!

I can't help but think that had you been on a higher dose of thyroxine all this time that your goiter might have shrunk.


----------



## seohillbilly (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, thanks, I found myself!:winking0001:
I started on 50 mcg but after another test, the endo said I was bordering on hyper and cut the dosage back. I see him in April and will ask if I may try that before doing surgery.


----------



## seohillbilly (Jul 18, 2007)

My brother- and sister-in-law lived in Canfield, Ohio. Tom and Connie Korner.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seohillbilly said:


> Yes, thanks, I found myself!:winking0001:
> I started on 50 mcg but after another test, the endo said I was bordering on hyper and cut the dosage back. I see him in April and will ask if I may try that before doing surgery.


Interesting. I suspect you have been fluctuating w/your thyroid and therefore teeter tottering w/the thyroxine replacement.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having a hard time with this. Finding the right doctor can be a real pain. Yes, you simply must take charge of your own medical care. I work in the medical field and "I" don't trust doctors anymore. I trust them where I work for that situation, but for my regular medical care, I get copies of everything, research everything, and go in to my appointments with a plan in mind to talk to them about. I've decided that's the only way to go these days. Good luck and keep us informed!

Hillary


----------

